
Can a high schooler get published in AI? - aiisgood
I am currently working on a research project in Ai specifically- NLP and machine learning. Is there any chance of being published as a high school student or will it be an automatic flag for publishers?
======
davelnewton
Of course there's a chance--if it's novel, interesting research. Particularly
if you can find a research sponser, like someone at a nearby university. (But
don't let them take credit for your work, of course.)

I'd exercise a fair amount (perhaps excessive amount) of due diligence to make
sure what you're doing is actually interesting, though.

------
goerz
Fundamentally, I don't see why not. You're not saying whether you have someone
who mentors you on this project. If not, I would strongly suggest that you try
to find a mentor (a university professor working in the field, or at least
someone who has published in the field before). In my experience, most
professors are very open to working with talented students.

If you're doing this all by yourself, people would be very suspicious that
you're being presumptuous about the value of your contribution. So, while in
theory, your work should be publishable just based on its merit, in practice,
I think the only chance to be published is to have a senior author on paper
(this is true even for graduate students)

------
aiisgood
I am 18 if that makes a difference.

